# Airbag Video



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Airbags certainly don't replace sound decision making. They can save your ass if you blow it though. I think it is pretty safe to say that this skier would have had at the very least some serious injuries. Pretty amazing.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

fuck what a massive slab. 

i never ever wanna try that.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

ShredLife said:


> fuck what a massive slab.
> 
> i never ever wanna try that.


+1

No fucking way would I want to be a part of that.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Unbelievable. That was a nasty rock band he got carried over.

Might as well go ahead and add the mac daddy of airbag avalanche survival videos while we're at it:

Xavier De Le Rue Avalanche Accident with ABS.mov - YouTube






If someone wants to imbed, feel free. I'm failing.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Done!

I thought about the posting the Xavier one. Xavier's page is where I picked up this video actually.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Took him a little while to deploy the airbag. Or was he trying to outrun the avalanche?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Maybe he was trying to outrun it, maybe he was freaking the fuck out and it took him awhile to remember it, who knows?


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

AcroPhile said:


> Took him a little while to deploy the airbag. Or was he trying to outrun the avalanche?


i'd say he for sure knew he was in the middle of a big slab and yea, it looks like he tried to get past/out of it but it pretty much exploded when he got to the edge there... no real reason to pull it before then unless you're just gonna sit down and go for the ride.. the wind resistance of trying to ride with a bag deployed would slow you down.


something like this you really want to make sure you pull it tho. not many people surviving a slide with that much power and size. so i'd say its a fine line. you want to try to flank the avy, ride out to the side or just keep your line, haul ass and make it past.... but you really wanna be pulling that handle once you're in the cloud. he may have been riding with a hand on the handle once he saw he was on the slab..


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

They must have don3 another take for the opening dramatic shots.. àmazng avy video though


----------



## DCsnow (Aug 26, 2013)

A married couple is driving along a highway doing a steady 60 miles per hour. The wife is behind the wheel. Her husband suddenly looks across at her and speaks in a clear voice. 'I know we've been married for twenty years, but I want a divorce.'

The wife says nothing, keeps looking at the road ahead but slowly increases her speed to 65 mph.

The husband speaks again, 'I don't want you to try and talk me out of it,' he says, 'because I've been having an affair with your best friend, and she's a far better lover than you are.'

Again the wife stays quiet, But grips the steering wheel more tightly and slowly increases the speed to 75.

He pushes his luck, 'I want the house,' he says insistently.

Up to 80.

'I want the car, too,' he continues.

85 mph.

'And,' he says, 'I'll have the bank accounts, all the credit cards and the boat!'

The car slowly starts veering towards a massive concrete bridge. This makes him nervous, so he asks her, 'Isn't there anything you want?'

The wife at last replies in a quiet and controlled voice. 'No, I've got everything I need,' she says.

'Oh, really,' he inquires, 'so what have you got?'

Just before they slam into the wall at 85 mph, the wife turns to him and smiles, 'The airbag.'


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

DCsnow said:


> Snipped


Not the thread for trolling in. This is actually a video that can help people recognize the dangers of the backcountry and see the gear that may just help them survive were they unfortunate enough to find themselves in a similar situation. I really don't care about you or your ridiculous attempts to troll, but I do care about the safety of myself and others in the backcountry.


----------



## DCsnow (Aug 26, 2013)

NWBoarder said:


> Not the thread for trolling in. This is actually a video that can help people recognize the dangers of the backcountry and see the gear that may just help them survive were they unfortunate enough to find themselves in a similar situation. I really don't care about you or your ridiculous attempts to troll, but I do care about the safety of myself and others in the backcountry.


that hurt. i understand.


----------

